# Is High End Hunting Clothing Really Worth It?



## 35 Whelen (Jun 8, 2022)

https://www.fieldandstream.com/outdoor-gear/is-high-end-hunting-clothing-worth-it/


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2022)

No.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lol!!! Not worth it at all. I’m not a fashion model, but I do have to be careful showing too much leg while hunting. The gals will get to callin’.




And when it’s too cold to show some leg, I usually wear blue jeans or cargo pants. The camo coat was a Christmas present, and before it is just wear a green AKHG or Carhartt coat.

Yee Yee. Smooches.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 8, 2022)

I can speak from a experience.  It may be the best gear out there, but it's way overpriced.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 8, 2022)

Everyone knows you cain't Flat Smoke a Warrior Mega Toad, DRT and pump yer fist on Twit Tock unless you are wearing a G worth of Sitkiuiu...




Not! 

Surplus BDUs, and merino long handles....


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 8, 2022)

Yeah its great stuff but doubt I'll ever spend that much again.  My FL corrugate foundry pants are awesome and so are some other items they offer.  I'm getting further away from camo also which is cheaper.   Boots and pack on the other hand are worth the money.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> No.


You just saved me typing two letters.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> You just saved me typing two letters.



that’s all I was gonna type but thought if I showed some leg in some hunting pics I might get a PM from a single female GON forum member?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

If you know what you need and you buy on sale, yes it is.
We are all built differently. Some of us wear our insulation up the mountain in the form of extra pounds. Some of us run cold and take our insulation up the mountain in our packs.
I will say this, hunting with a bow, from a tree, high up a mountain, I couldn't stand a lot of days without quality insulating and wind blocking pieces. I hunt with some who literally walk the mountain and kill stuff without long sits, and they don't wear nearly anything. Did I kill critters without it? Absolutely. For decades. But I also endured some teeth chattering cold mornings and nearly got hypothermia a few times. Good thing this climate change has been bringing milder winters lately lol

All my "overpriced" outerwear is guaranteed for life.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 8, 2022)

I have bought some decent pieces of clothing when I have caught them on sale on camofire, but I have never ponied up for the really nice stuff. It makes a world of difference compared to 30 years ago. I used to freeze to death.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 8, 2022)

There’s some great grandpas that are looking down shakin their heads and laughing.


----------



## kingfish (Jun 8, 2022)

I bought Army/Navy surplus close out stuff for a long time back in the 90's.  The vast majority has held up for over 30 years.  I can't remember that last time I bought anything "name brand".  So no.


----------



## Batjack (Jun 8, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> There’s some great grandpas that are looking down shakin their heads and laughing.
> 
> View attachment 1156450View attachment 1156451


I was just gonna say that more and bigger deer was killed by men that the only "broken pattern" they had was a plaid over coat (generally red). Besides, what good does a ghillie suit do if you're wear'n that solid blaze orange over it do?


----------



## Raylander (Jun 8, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> There’s some great grandpas that are looking down shakin their heads and laughing.
> 
> View attachment 1156450View attachment 1156451



Check out that hipster in the bottom pic far right. I’m gonna do some killing this year while wearing a neck tie as a hat tip to that rascal

@Buckman18 makes for some stiff competition trying to pick up the ‘ladies of the woods’. A necktie should give me a leg up


----------



## Timberman (Jun 8, 2022)

I have some nice stuff but I picked it up on eBay at a deal. An example is a King of the Mountain Rancher jacket. I bought it in the late ‘90’s and have not been kind to it. I’ve had holes and tears repaired twice that I know of and I wouldn’t trade it for anything. It is still solid as a rock. My son will be able to wear it when I’m gone.


----------



## splatek (Jun 9, 2022)

No expert here. 
I’ve found you can get the same quality, Say merino, in other outdoor brands for half the price if you’re good at searching. Hunters aren’t the first to realize the value of wool.  I don’t like the idea of paying twice as much just bc it’s affiliated with a hunting name brand. I’m also not a fan of most camo. I like the big blotchy patterns, even though it doesn’t matter what I like. 

Also, last season I sort of took to the idea that I don’t like to be too comfortable in the woods. It might be strange, but I feel like my senses are more alive when I go to the woods a little hungry and am a little cold. I like just enough clothing to keep from shivering if it’s cold but it doesn’t really get that cold round here any how.  I do like my DIY ghillie during bow season; getting them into stick bow range is tough. Last season I had a bear brush up against my ghillie nearly leaving me with a pile in my pants. 

This season I’m waiting for first lite to come out with the limited edition @Buckman18  line of hunting shorts then maybe I’ll spring for some high end gear.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 9, 2022)

I buy the best I can afford. That being said I don’t waste money on cheap products as they usually don’t last long. I buy quality clothes and things in life in general as they just last much longer than that of cheaper quality. I have a scent lock suit I still wear that is 25 years old and still is in very good condition


----------



## BeerThirty (Jun 9, 2022)

The question is like asking if a Ford Raptor is worth it. I mean, if money is no object to you and you want top-end performance, style, all the bells and whistles etc... Then yes. But a $3,000 beater can also get you from point A to point B. 

I know a single guy who's got more money than he knows what to do with and he swears by the high-end hunting clothes, especially on some of the big out-West hunts he's takes regularly.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 9, 2022)

It all comes down to how you define "worth it."  

You go buy a $40 jacket at Walmart.  It's camo, and it keeps you warm.

Compare it with a $400 jacket from Sitkifaruiu or wherever.  It's also camo and keeps you warm.  It costs 10 times the Walmart jacket.  So how do we define the disparity in worth?  Is it a better garment than the Walmart jacket?  Of course it is.  It's better made, with better materials, it's probably lighter and has more features.  Where our dilemma lies is answering the question, is the usefulness of the garment 10 times greater than the Walmart jacket?  I say no.


----------



## DAVE (Jun 9, 2022)

If you are hunting the south east U.S. where the climate is mostly mild and you don't hunt the rain you can hunt in shorts comfortably. If you hunt in the north where winter temperatures often are below zero with stiff winds and snow, you are not going to spend much time hunting in blue jeans and tee shirts. I have hunted many times in harsh weather near zero and I was thankful for the quality clothes which sometimes were synthetics, wool or a mix and goretex. In the picture of grandpas it looks like most of them appreciated the advantage of quality clothes and are wearing the best they had at the time which was wool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> There’s some great grandpas that are looking down shakin their heads and laughing.
> 
> View attachment 1156450View attachment 1156451





Wool is still quality. Those folks dress a lot like I do for hunting.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 9, 2022)

splatek said:


> No expert here.
> I’ve found you can get the same quality, Say merino, in other outdoor brands for half the price if you’re good at searching. Hunters aren’t the first to realize the value of wool.  I don’t like the idea of paying twice as much just bc it’s affiliated with a hunting name brand. I’m also not a fan of most camo. I like the big blotchy patterns, even though it doesn’t matter what I like.
> 
> Also, last season I sort of took to the idea that I don’t like to be too comfortable in the woods. It might be strange, but I feel like my senses are more alive when I go to the woods a little hungry and am a little cold. I like just enough clothing to keep from shivering if it’s cold but it doesn’t really get that cold round here any how.  I do like my DIY ghillie during bow season; getting them into stick bow range is tough. Last season I had a bear brush up against my ghillie nearly leaving me with a pile in my pants.
> ...



Funny you say that about being uncomfortable. I always feel like I’m more focused and better in the final moments when I “hunt hungry.” Always felt like for me it triggered a primal instinct of having to get it done to survive. I’m just weird though


----------



## Big7 (Jun 9, 2022)

Warm or otherwise necessary/suitable clothing I would say yes. If you hunt like I do, sun up to sun down, you are going to want to be dry and comfortable. That don't mean a big name with lot's of advertising. Just warm and dry. Even if that means something not normally associated with hunting as an under layer and some reasonably priced camo on top. Something like a down ski jacket for instance. Things of that nature.

Camo is just OK. It is my belief that the brand/patter/how many hunting infomercials it's been on, etc.. don't matter much as long as it's not got the de dreaded "faded white glow"..

Scent, or lack thereof, is a lot more important in my opinion.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 9, 2022)

I couldn't tell you if high end clothing is really worth it or not. Never tried it.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jun 9, 2022)

If you are walking a couple hundred yards, sitting in a stand and going home at the end of the day then no.  You can do that with any kind of clothing.  If you are living out of a backpack for two weeks on one one set of clothes that you are sleeping in at night, wearing everyday, and wearing dry when you get rained on then they are worth every penny. From the underwear out.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 9, 2022)

splatek said:


> No expert here.
> I’ve found you can get the same quality, Say merino, in other outdoor brands for half the price if you’re good at searching. Hunters aren’t the first to realize the value of wool.  I don’t like the idea of paying twice as much just bc it’s affiliated with a hunting name brand. I’m also not a fan of most camo. I like the big blotchy patterns, even though it doesn’t matter what I like.
> 
> Also, last season I sort of took to the idea that I don’t like to be too comfortable in the woods. It might be strange, but I feel like my senses are more alive when I go to the woods a little hungry and am a little cold. I like just enough clothing to keep from shivering if it’s cold but it doesn’t really get that cold round here any how.  I do like my DIY ghillie during bow season; getting them into stick bow range is tough. Last season I had a bear brush up against my ghillie nearly leaving me with a pile in my pants.
> ...



I am just the opposite. If I am comfortable I can sit more still and focus on hunting. If I am cold and shivering I end up moving much more and focusing on how miserable I am other than paying attention to my surroundings.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

DAVE said:


> If you are hunting the south east U.S. where the climate is mostly mild and you don't hunt the rain you can hunt in shorts comfortably. If you hunt in the north where winter temperatures often are below zero with stiff winds and snow, you are not going to spend much time hunting in blue jeans and tee shirts. I have hunted many times in harsh weather near zero and I was thankful for the quality clothes which sometimes were synthetics, wool or a mix and goretex. In the picture of grandpas it looks like most of them appreciated the advantage of quality clothes and are wearing the best they had at the time which was wool.



Agree, but not many wear shorts in the mountains during the rut in December.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> There’s some great grandpas that are looking down shakin their heads and laughing.



Idk man looks like some non-grizzled ritch guys wearing the finest stuff made back then. Is this depression-era?

I don't see the big deal though it never gets cold in sowega during hunting season anymore


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 9, 2022)

dixiecutter said:


> Idk man looks like some non-grizzled ritch guys wearing the finest stuff made back then. Is this depression-era?
> View attachment 1156635
> I don't see the big deal though it never gets cold in sowega during hunting season anymore



Late 1940s…


----------



## splatek (Jun 10, 2022)

jbogg said:


> I am just the opposite. If I am comfortable I can sit more still and focus on hunting. If I am cold and shivering I end up moving much more and focusing on how miserable I am other than paying attention to my surroundings.



If I’m comfortable at sun up, I’m falling asleep. lol


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 10, 2022)

I think some of the high end stuff is worth it and some ain't. Take for example Danner boots. Expensive but comfortable and I've had them last well over a decade. Drake waterfowl: cheap China made stuff that only looks good. Zippers and materials on their stuff is cheap and prone to break.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 10, 2022)

@TurkeyH90 us Danner guys are not high end anymore. A high end boot these days will cost you $400 +, it seems.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> @TurkeyH90 us Danner guys are not high end anymore. A high end boot these days will cost you $400 +, it seems.


American made re-craftable danners will be $400.


----------



## ILbowhntr (Jun 10, 2022)

I’ve taken a lot of grief for the Sitka I hunt in. Was in Wyoming 3 years ago, chasing bear in the spring. Was at 11K when it started raining/snowing. Quad was at 8k, a 50 minute walk. Then a hour and 20 minute ride to the camper. Was glad I have the Sitka and not cotton that day.
For me, it’s like 4WD, not need it every day but when you do it’s worth every penny.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 10, 2022)

It's like pretty much everything in life.  If it makes you happy, get it.  It don't bother me one bit.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jun 10, 2022)

NCMTNHunter said:


> If you are walking a couple hundred yards, sitting in a stand and going home at the end of the day then no.  You can do that with any kind of clothing.  If you are living out of a backpack for two weeks on one one set of clothes that you are sleeping in at night, wearing everyday, and wearing dry when you get rained on then they are worth every penny. From the underwear out.


There's no way I'm sleeping in my clothes I wear during the day if I can help it. Especially during winter.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

splatek said:


> If I’m comfortable at sun up, I’m falling asleep. lol


Man I love a good nap in the tree, unfortunately, I just can't seem to get out of search mode to take one. I get five minutes every now and again, but I just can't turn off my brain. My wife can sit still for three seconds and be out. I tell her that's why I see more than she does, lol


----------



## Swampdogg (Jun 10, 2022)

Hunt in what you want and can afford at the moment . Solids or camo , wool , cotton , synthetic, and don’t get tied up in brands or sticking to one.  Most of this stuff depends on the situation and how tough and rough you want to be on your gear and the way you hunt.  Some things are worth it when they need to perform  . You can buy and carry a cheap change of socks for every day or buy a pair to switch out that last years . Good boots that last a few months or coin up and get some that last forever. If hunting a few days here and there 300 yards from a truck or pounding weeks off grid in wilderness make a difference . All situations need to be considered. Same as priorities and how you want to achieve it. High end clothing is not 100% needed to do this stuff , but some gear sure is nice knowing it’s going to work and not fail in the middle of your hunt. Sales and open box/lightly used is a way to get some and not break the bank.Also skipping out on little things that add up is a good way to save up for it if your wanting to get said high end gear.


----------



## splatek (Jun 10, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Man I love a good nap in the tree, unfortunately, I just can't seem to get out of search mode to take one. I get five minutes every now and again, but I just can't turn off my brain. My wife can sit still for three seconds and be out. I tell her that's why I see more than she does, lol



Mine laughs at me because I can’t nap any where at any time unless I’m in the tree OR watching the meat eater
That show puts my lights out before the intro is even done


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 10, 2022)

@ddd-shooter I stand corrected. I did not know that.... I guess I have the poor man Danners


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> @ddd-shooter I stand corrected. I did not know that.... I guess I have the poor man Danners


Inflation. Something about building back better?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Not in the south.

Multiple day long ventures in the western mountains it may be though.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jun 10, 2022)

Timberjack86 said:


> There's no way I'm sleeping in my clothes I wear during the day if I can help it. Especially during winter.



You get used to it.  Sleeping in them is way better than putting them on damp and cold when it's 20 degrees two hours before daylight.  Plus it's nice to not have anything to do but put your boots on and go hunting!


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jun 10, 2022)

But But But ,,,it's the newest camo pattern.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jun 10, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> Lol!!! Not worth it at all. I’m not a fashion model, but I do have to be careful showing too much leg while hunting. The gals will get to callin’.
> 
> View attachment 1156433View attachment 1156434View attachment 1156435
> 
> ...


Sir I beg to differ. You are in fact one heck of a fashion model!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jun 10, 2022)

Buy once cry once. Just my experience. Good clothing stays dry, dries quickly, keeps me warm, keeps me cool, is light weight, and packs easy.


----------



## doehunter (Jun 10, 2022)

Exactly!! Some people haven’t tried it so there opinion is against it. I’ve never seen anyone regret getting the good stuff. Same with the high quality boots.


----------



## menhadenman (Jun 10, 2022)

Most of us grew up in Kmart construction boots and Walls Coveralls. Sure you could still do it, but 40 miles of hiking at 10k and packing mule deer at 5 degrees you’d be miserable. 

Hunting hogs last night with my boy I was in a t shirt and garden shoes. But big hunts don’t need cotton.


----------



## splatek (Jun 11, 2022)

doehunter said:


> Exactly!! Some people haven’t tried it so there opinion is against it. I’ve never seen anyone regret getting the good stuff. Same with the high quality boots.



I bought two pieces of first lite bottoms on sale both pieces are in shreds after walking through one briar thicket

Take a pair of wranglers any day. 
I do like the first lite light weight merino, but it was a gift.


----------



## menhadenman (Jun 11, 2022)

splatek said:


> I bought two pieces of first lite bottoms on sale both pieces are in shreds after walking through one briar thicket
> 
> Take a pair of wranglers any day.
> I do like the first lite light weight merino, but it was a gift.



Those wrangler brush pants are legit.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 11, 2022)

splatek said:


> I bought two pieces of first lite bottoms on sale both pieces are in shreds after walking through one briar thicket
> 
> Take a pair of wranglers any day.
> I do like the first lite light weight merino, but it was a gift.



Really? I have a pair of their rip stop wool pants. They lasted 3 long seasons (aug-May) until the seat finally wore into cheese cloth. I had a few rips and snags in the legs but nothing my wife couldn’t see up in 5 minutes. I wore them almost every hunt too, and hit plenty of briar thickets, I just picked through them carefully. I also have a pair of their stretch nylon pants, and those are almost indestructible.


----------



## pjciii (Jun 11, 2022)

No but you look great in photos.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jun 11, 2022)

That’s a question everyone has to answer for themselves. For me there is certain gear that is worth spending the money on and some gear I prefer to spend as little on as possible. Sometimes I use “cheaper” gear and sacrifice a little comfort or weight because I can’t justify the expense and it works just fine for me. Boots, pants, packs, base layers and things like that I’ve gradually upgraded over time as I replace them because I decided it was worth it to me but, that doesn’t necessarily mean I ran out and outfitted myself in all uniform “name brand” gear. Use what you like and are comfortable with and look for real un-sponsored reviews when making purchases.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 11, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> That’s a question everyone has to answer for themselves. For me there is certain gear that is worth spending the money on and some gear I prefer to spend as little on as possible. Sometimes I use “cheaper” gear and sacrifice a little comfort or weight because I can’t justify the expense and it works just fine for me. Boots, pants, packs, base layers and things like that I’ve gradually upgraded over time as I replace them because I decided it was worth it to me but, that doesn’t necessarily mean I ran out and outfitted myself in all uniform “name brand” gear. Use what you like and are comfortable with and look for real un-sponsored reviews when making purchases.


Same. What pants you running?


----------



## kayaksteve (Jun 11, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Same. What pants you running?


I have some firstlite guidelite and blackovis granite peak pants for warmer weather and my wife bought me a pair of carhart fleece lined hunting pants for sure enough cold weather. The blackovis and firstlite are good for most of my season with some lightweight merino leggings. I’d really like to give the first lite corrugate foundry a try but I’ve got a couple other items ahead on the list. I’ve started getting away from camo on a lot of my pants because I’ve found I like wearing them year round for fishing or any outdoor activities


----------



## splatek (Jun 11, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Really? I have a pair of their rip stop wool pants. They lasted 3 long seasons (aug-May) until the seat finally wore into cheese cloth. I had a few rips and snags in the legs but nothing my wife couldn’t see up in 5 minutes. I wore them almost every hunt too, and hit plenty of briar thickets, I just picked through them carefully. I also have a pair of their stretch nylon pants, and those are almost indestructible.



I don’t do anything carefully lol 
Maybe that’s the problem
I’m still hunting with a bow I made
I did shooting for a new (budget) pack
Other than that I’ll be the homeless looking hunter in the woods


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jun 11, 2022)

splatek said:


> I don’t do anything carefully lol
> Maybe that’s the problem
> I’m still hunting with a bow I made
> I did shooting for a new (budget) pack
> Other than that I’ll be the homeless looking hunter in the woods


I know first hand First Lite has a customer service department second to none. I promise you they will replace those pants for you. You need to contact them.


----------



## splatek (Jun 11, 2022)

Joe Brandon said:


> I know first hand First Lite has a customer service department second to none. I promise you they will replace those pants for you. You need to contact them.



Oh they’re long gone in the trash


----------



## bullgator (Jun 11, 2022)

Hunting in the south?, I’d buy two Thermacells, electronic hearing protection, and a good cooler instead of a $350 jacket.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 11, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Wool is still quality. Those folks dress a lot like I do for hunting.


My daddy had one of those black and red checked wool suits.
He hunted PA and NY and never got cold.
He inherited the suit from someone and kept it until he died.
Another sibling got it and let moths get to it otherwise I’m sure it would still be usable today.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jun 11, 2022)

I’ll be honest and admit I’m not man enough to sit on a windy mountain in the 20s in a flannel shirt and blue jeans. But comfort is relative, I’d say the mountain men in the 18th and 19th century were relatively comfortable in their buckskins as we are in our synthetic blends now. They were Buying or making the best thing they could afford the same as we are now


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> My daddy had one of those black and red checked wool suits.
> He hunted PA and NY and never got cold.
> He inherited the suit from someone and kept it until he died.
> Another sibling got it and let moths get to it otherwise I’m sure it would still be usable today.




A good hunter don`t need camo to kill deer.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 11, 2022)

Prana stretch zions are an awesome pant that I wish I could have several pairs of.  Great solid colors too.  Every size you can think of.  I have the FL corrugate foundry but haven't used them in the woods yet and I would look stupid wearing them in Walmart.  I wish the logo wasn't so obnoxious on some FL gear.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 11, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> A good hunter don`t need camo to kill deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daddy was 6’2” @about 300 lbs.
In dim light, in that suit, he looked a lot like a Bear.
So moma made him sew some orange pieces to the front and back of the jacket.
That was before the orange vest laws came about.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 11, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> My daddy had one of those black and red checked wool suits.
> He hunted PA and NY and never got cold.
> He inherited the suit from someone and kept it until he died.
> Another sibling got it and let moths get to it otherwise I’m sure it would still be usable today.



Yep, Woolrich red and black wool pants and coat with Sorel "felt packs" boots is what I wore hunting in Pennsylvania and New York.  Bought the Woolrich coat and pants used from a guy that no longer hunted for forty dollars, don't know how long he wore them, but they were in very good shape.  That was fairly common hunting clothing back then (late sixties, early seventies.)  Add a goose down vest under the coat and you could stay pretty comfortable even on the coldest days for awhile "posted up" next to a tree.  If you got too cold, or bored, then "still hunt" until you warmed up and then "post up" again in a different spot.  If it was warm enough to rain or wet snow that melted as soon as it landed on you, that wool got heavy, but would still keep you warm.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 11, 2022)

"A good hunter don`t need camo to kill deer. "

Very true, sitting still is the best camo.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 11, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> I have some firstlite guidelite and blackovis granite peak pants for warmer weather and my wife bought me a pair of carhart fleece lined hunting pants for sure enough cold weather. The blackovis and firstlite are good for most of my season with some lightweight merino leggings. I’d really like to give the first lite corrugate foundry a try but I’ve got a couple other items ahead on the list. I’ve started getting away from camo on a lot of my pants because I’ve found I like wearing them year round for fishing or any outdoor activities


I’ve got the original corrugates, they’re tough. I’ll never buy another outdoor pant without hip vents though. Looking at the Kuiu katanas. I hate camo pants also. I mix and match everything and prefer solids.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 11, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I’ve got the original corrugates, they’re tough. I’ll never buy another outdoor pant without hip vents though. Looking at the Kuiu katanas. I hate camo pants also. I mix and match everything and prefer solids.


My brother has some Skre pants with all the bells and whistles. He loves them. It’s a little cheaper than a lot of the mainstream stuff. If you can find some of their discontinued camo patterns still in stock anywhere it will be dirt cheap.


----------



## ILbowhntr (Jun 11, 2022)

I wonder how many people that say “it’s not worth the money” have actually owned a set of the “high end” clothing.


----------



## Professor (Jun 11, 2022)

Difficult answer. It is a lot better. I will say for extreme cold weather it is worth the price, especially when you pick it up half price. I seriously doubt I will ever pay sticker. Now, paying big money for fashion camouflage is not worth it.


----------



## Professor (Jun 11, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It all comes down to how you define "worth it."
> 
> You go buy a $40 jacket at Walmart.  It's camo, and it keeps you warm.
> 
> Compare it with a $400 jacket from Sitkifaruiu or wherever.  It's also camo and keeps you warm.  It costs 10 times the Walmart jacket.  So how do we define the disparity in worth?  Is it a better garment than the Walmart jacket?  Of course it is.  It's better made, with better materials, it's probably lighter and has more features.  Where our dilemma lies is answering the question, is the usefulness of the garment 10 times greater than the Walmart jacket?  I say no.


I say the Walmart crap ain’t worth it. That stuff might get you through a couple if seasons. It is heavier. It does not breath, and it will not keep you as warm and dry. For those of us that backpack hunt the mountains these are critical realities.


----------



## Professor (Jun 11, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Wool is still quality. Those folks dress a lot like I do for hunting.


I am sure my grandfather is looking down thinking, “I wish we had all that warm and dry synthetic gear when I was hunting in the 30s.


----------



## Professor (Jun 11, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Hunting in the south?, I’d buy two Thermacells, electronic hearing protection, and a good cooler instead of a $350 jacket.


I don’t know man. It gets as cold and wet as I ever care to experience December in the mountains.


----------



## Professor (Jun 11, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> @TurkeyH90 us Danner guys are not high end anymore. A high end boot these days will cost you $400 +, it seems.


I was going to say it.


----------



## Professor (Jun 11, 2022)

jbogg said:


> I have bought some decent pieces of clothing when I have caught them on sale on camofire, but I have never ponied up for the really nice stuff. It makes a world of difference compared to 30 years ago. I used to freeze to death.


Amen. It used to be a game of who could stand the cold long enough. I remember praying for the sun to get up and through the trees.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 11, 2022)

It pays to keep an eye on end of season deals at midwayusa.com.

This past winter I paid $50 for a down jacket identical to the KIUI or some such brand my buddy paid $hundreds for.

I’d rather pay for taxidermy bills than ‘in style’ clothing! ? to each their own.


----------



## jrickman (Jun 12, 2022)

Liberty Duck overalls with a shirt to suit the month of the year, a good light rain jacket with a big hood, and a rolled up wool blanket are all I need. If it is real cold I might throw on some long jons or a nice merino pullover under the overalls.


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 12, 2022)

Is it needed, no and wasn't for 1000s of years, is some of it nice, absolutely. Very few times do I walk in a store and just find something I can't live with out, usually that's a gun or a pocket knife lol, ive killed stuff in really nice clothes and killed stuff in blue jeans. Right spot right time is better than any set of clothes


----------



## Revived (Jun 12, 2022)

Synthetics and wool definitely have benefits. It doesn't matter how cold it is,  if I'm walking a long way to my stand, I'm going to sweat. Then cotton makes me uncomfortably cold. 

I've never owned anything Sitka, Kuiu, or Firstlite but I've been pleased with the performance of MidwayUSA and Kings Camo synthetics. 

I try to save as much as possible on clothes so I can waste it on other things.


----------



## splatek (Jun 12, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> It pays to keep an eye on end of season deals at midwayusa.com.
> 
> This past winter I paid $50 for a down jacket identical to the KIUI or some such brand my buddy paid $hundreds for.
> 
> I’d rather pay for taxidermy bills than ‘in style’ clothing! ? to each their own.



Yeah, that’s going to be my excuse now, “saving for the taxidermy bill” haha. At this rate I’ll have a retirement built up before spending that savings. lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2022)

Professor said:


> I am sure my grandfather is looking down thinking, “I wish we had all that warm and dry synthetic gear when I was hunting in the 30s.




In my opinion wool in particular, Merino, is just as good the synthetic stuff. Plus, wool will keep you warm even when it`s wet. I tried the synthetic stuff one time and I prefer wool.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> In my opinion wool in particular, Merino, is just as good the synthetic stuff. Plus, wool will keep you warm even when it`s wet. I tried the synthetic stuff one time and I prefer wool.


I will never go back from merino wool. That, and a windstopper membrane, have changed how I dress for the woods.


----------



## Professor (Jun 12, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> In my opinion wool in particular, Merino, is just as good the synthetic stuff. Plus, wool will keep you warm even when it`s wet. I tried the synthetic stuff one time and I prefer wool.


I am a fan of merino too.


----------



## TJay (Jun 12, 2022)

In my opinion the value of the high end stuff becomes relevant in extreme locations and conditions.  Staying warm and dry in GA during the rut isn't nearly as tough for me as staying cool in bow season.  Wool is great stuff but about all I can afford is the underwear.  If you think Sitka is spendy check out Sleeping Indian wool.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jun 12, 2022)

TJay said:


> In my opinion the value of the high end stuff becomes relevant in extreme locations and conditions.  Staying warm and dry in GA during the rut isn't nearly as tough for me as staying cool in bow season.  Wool is great stuff but about all I can afford is the underwear.  If you think Sitka is spendy check out Sleeping Indian wool.


I agree. It’s much harder for me to be comfortable in sept-oct in Georgia than the rest of the year. Most of my “nicer” clothing is focused towards the warm weather rather than the colder weather.


----------



## fatback (Jun 12, 2022)

As a few have already mentioned I believe it all depends on the circumstances of the hunt. If your hunting anywhere in Georgia, there is about 90% chance that the cost of the higher end stuff is probably not needed to be comfortable. Good boots, socks, a hooded sweet shirt and a warm hat and your in business.
However, if your spending 2 weeks in the Northwest Territories hunting Dall sheep, living in a one man tent and where every thing you need to survive has to fit in your pack and oz not lbs make a huge difference in what you can carry, the higher end stuff is absolutely worth every penny and might even save your life if you get in a tight spot with the weather. I’ve spent a few nights on the side of a mountain where I was truly thankful that I had paid for my higher end clothing, rain gear, etc…. To each his own though. The important thing is to be as comfortable as possible which increases your time and enjoyment afield, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 12, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> "A good hunter don`t need camo to kill deer. "
> 
> Very true, sitting still is the best camo.


Or sitting in a box blind or ground blind . They can’t see you anyways


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 12, 2022)

Yes, good clothing is worth it.

I am far from a clothes snob, I routinely hunt in whatever shorts and T shirt I happen to have on. Oh yeah… flip flops also

But, cold is a different animal.

I have seen it many times, the hunter will not stay in the stand because he is cold.

Low teen temps or even down into single digits and add wind or rain / snow and many are just not prepared to handle the elements.

When I say I see them bail, this is mostly in the Midwest after paying high dollar to be there in the first place.

Of course, I have seen it in the south, as well.

I have good clothing, boots, rain gear, hats etc. 

The weather is not gonna chase me out of the stand.


Hunt how you like.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 13, 2022)

It is way overpriced, but do to my age and it being harder on me to stand cold on my hands, I have purchased Sitka gloves while they were on sale and I'd be lying if I didn't say they were superior to what I have had.


----------



## splatek (Jun 14, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> Yes, good clothing is worth it.
> 
> I am far from a clothes snob, I routinely hunt in whatever shorts and T shirt I happen to have on. Oh yeah… flip flops also
> 
> ...



I will say good rain gear is a must if you choose to hunt in the rain, which for many of us who have limited hunt days is a must-do. A few seasons ago, I spent opening day in a stand in an all day rain storm; I had purchased some rain jacket-pant combo thing from cabelas/BassPro and it clearly was only designed to keep you dry running from your front door to the car; your car to the office, etc. It was not intended for an all day drenching. I sat it out, saw a bunch of turkeys and a few turtles and no bear, deer, or hogs. That sopping sloppy mile hike out was the worst. Thankfully it was early season and like 85 degrees. Had it been colder, I think that would have sucked.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 14, 2022)

splatek said:


> I will say good rain gear is a must if you choose to hunt in the rain, which for many of us who have limited hunt days is a must-do. A few seasons ago, I spent opening day in a stand in an all day rain storm; I had purchased some rain jacket-pant combo thing from cabelas/BassPro and it clearly was only designed to keep you dry running from your front door to the car; your car to the office, etc. It was not intended for an all day drenching. I sat it out, saw a bunch of turkeys and a few turtles and no bear, deer, or hogs. That sopping sloppy mile hike out was the worst. Thankfully it was early season and like 85 degrees. Had it been colder, I think that would have sucked.



not sure which suit you had but I have a packable rain suit from Cabela’s (when Cabela’s was still Cabela’s) that is excellent. 

It was not cheap but it is quiet, easy to put on and super light / ez to pack. 

I also have a suit from Midway. It is not that packable but it is also excellent. I think it was about $50-60 for each piece so it was not expensive. Well built, comfy and quiet. 

I could care less about camo patterns, etc. 

I care about being (mostly) dry in the stand. 


If hunters are miserable, they generally leave. 


I laugh heartily each time I see folks (many that simply pile on to a discussion) that say all we need is what they wore “in the old days”. 

If that is what you like, God bless ya. 

I prefer warm and dry when it is cold and wet. 

Otherwise, I just wear whatever I have on that day.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 14, 2022)

splatek said:


> I will say good rain gear is a must if you choose to hunt in the rain, which for many of us who have limited hunt days is a must-do. A few seasons ago, I spent opening day in a stand in an all day rain storm; I had purchased some rain jacket-pant combo thing from cabelas/BassPro and it clearly was only designed to keep you dry running from your front door to the car; your car to the office, etc. It was not intended for an all day drenching. I sat it out, saw a bunch of turkeys and a few turtles and no bear, deer, or hogs. That sopping sloppy mile hike out was the worst. Thankfully it was early season and like 85 degrees. Had it been colder, I think that would have sucked.




Talkin about cheap raingear mine is a set (pants and jacket) from Tidewe and the only hunting worthy pattern they have is a duck camo but it works just fine.  Like 40 bucks and very packable and comes in a stuff sack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> not sure which suit you had but I have a packable rain suit from Cabela’s (when Cabela’s was still Cabela’s) that is excellent.
> 
> It was not cheap but it is quiet, easy to put on and super light / ez to pack.
> 
> ...




I think I have that same rain suit. I got it close to 40 years ago, and it is still good as the day I got it in the mail. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 14, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I have that same rain suit. I got it close to 40 years ago, and it is still good as the day I got it in the mail. That was a long time ago.



Mine is only about 15 years old and it came in two small sacks. One for top and one for pants.

Think about this, if yours are  40 years old, they represent deep VALUE.

That is precisely the point of my involvement in this text.

I am not sitting in a tree, soaking wet. I did that in my youth. I have been done with that for some time now.

Many folks see, smell or hear a rainstorm coming and to the truck they go. Effective deer hunting just ended.

Same with 22 degree weather and a 15 mph NW wind. Nope, the bed looks better.

You need that VALUE to either get or keep you in a tree.

Again, I have seen it way too many times.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> Mine is only about 15 years old and it came in two small sacks. One for top and one for pants.
> 
> Think about this, if yours are  40 years old, they represent deep VALUE.
> 
> ...



Yeah mountain ridges in December will make a whimp out of you fast. I swear the wind never stops.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 14, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yeah mountain ridges in December will make a whimp out of you fast. I swear the wind never stops.



Amen. 

With the right clothes you fend it off. 

And stay on stand. 

And kill a deer. 

sometimes. 

sometimes you are just lonely and cold. 


But that is better than the truck.


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Jun 14, 2022)

100% WORTH IT. I’d bet most of the haters 1 never tried premium brands or 2 never hunted area that needed them. I prefer Sitka over Kiui, just fits better. All of my friends are onboard with Sitka gear now.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jun 14, 2022)

The answer is, like many things in life, it depends.

One thing I have learned about fly fishing and backpacking in many remote areas with wild weather swings, is good clothing and gear makes a difference, maybe life or death.  When you are at 14K feet isn't the time for a zipper to fail, a lace to break, or a jacket to not do it's job in a squall.  When you are hours by sea plane to the nearest remote town, isn't the time to be cheap in the gear department.

Do you need it for the camo?  No...not likely unless it is turkey, antelope, or mountain goat...

Do you need it for the most part in GA?  Only when the weather is very cold or wet...

Is it a worthwhile investment?  Maybe...if you hunt more than a little, probably...

The performance fabrics, layering capabiltiies, and design features in my Sitka, First Lite, and Kuiu (only have a piece or two) will keep me warm, dry, safe, and last the rest of my lifetime...if taken care of...most of mine was bought at half off MSRP, and I take care of it...so I get decades out of clothing...

The one thing that eats high end hunting clothing is brambles...


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 15, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yeah mountain ridges in December will make a whimp out of you fast. I swear the wind never stops.


Dude, a 40 degree super foggy misty mountain morning is the most miserable cold ever. Possibly worse than dry 20 and windy.  I’ve got some nice FL cold weather gear and it’s 100% kept me in the tree. I’ve got a 15 year old set of heavy cabelas bibs and jacket with the soft shell on it, and my nice stuff isn’t any warmer, however it is MUCH thinner, much QUIETER and is half the weight. Doesn’t matter if I’m walking 100 yards, but if I have a mile hike in the dark, all uphill, through a laurel thicket then the lighter less bulky stuff is 100% worth every penny. I couldn’t even fit the cabelas insulation in my pack with the other essentials in there.

With the high end stuff you are basically trading more money for less weight and bulk and getting improved breathability, and usually much quieter materials.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2022)

I`ve hunted Colorado when it was 0 degrees, 30 mile an hour wind blowing. Sleeping in a tent. I never got as cold out there as I have in a South Georgia swamp when it was in the low 20`s. That`s where I learned the difference between "wet" cold and "dry" cold. Both hurt, but wet cold is meaner. At least to me.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 15, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve hunted Colorado when it was 0 degrees, 30 mile an hour wind blowing. Sleeping in a tent. I never got as cold out there as I have in a South Georgia swamp when it was in the low 20`s. That`s where I learned the difference between "wet" cold and "dry" cold. Both hurt, but wet cold is meaner. At least to me.




Yup.  Same as arid vs humid.  In the Marines I was in 107 one time in Death Valley training.  85 in GA feels WAY hotter!


----------



## jrickman (Jun 15, 2022)

I've been on the flight line in Yuma AZ when the temp was 122 and it was NOTHING compared to mid-nineties in even North GA, much less south. Those of us that were visting there from Down East North Cackalacky were quite comfortable. New River Air Station in August is, in fact, the most miserable place on earth. I've also been in below zero temps that were more tolerable than 20s in North GA.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve hunted Colorado when it was 0 degrees, 30 mile an hour wind blowing. Sleeping in a tent. I never got as cold out there as I have in a South Georgia swamp when it was in the low 20`s. That`s where I learned the difference between "wet" cold and "dry" cold. Both hurt, but wet cold is meaner. At least to me.


100%


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 16, 2022)

I say no.  Dress in layers, use a lot of wool, carry a little extra layer, wet weather suit, in the pack along with extra socks, my Achilles heel is cold feet.

I can deal with the cold a lot better than the heat, waterfowl hunting when it's below zero and a NW wind pushing a steady 40 that makes your eyeballs feel like they're going to freeze still beats the heat anyday.


----------



## rnfarley (Jun 18, 2022)

I would propose that the 'grandpa's wool still works for me' side of this discussion should consider that product 'high end' as well. The reason it's lasted so long is because it's high end. Unfortunately today, if you want something that both works well, and has high quality to last, you're looking at $400 Danners or Sitkuiu or the like. If it's 75 and sunny, nothing matters. If there are elements to contend with, I'd argue it's important to have quality (whatever that is in context).


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 19, 2022)

I always crack up when someone rails against high end clothing, saying it is for millennials and city boys… and then hops in a Ford Raptor. 

Both meet the needs of the consumer and both do it in style.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 19, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> I always crack up when someone rails against high end clothing, saying it is for millennials and city boys… and then hops in a Ford Raptor.
> 
> Both meet the needs of the consumer and both do it in style.



I jump in my 2001 Ford Ranger with 256,000 miles on it with my LL Bean Gore Tex on!  ?


----------



## menhadenman (Jun 19, 2022)

SKRE has a Father’s Day sale right now. They’re stuff is pretty nice and a lot more affordable than Sitka and others. 

I used to knock high end stuff too. Until I owned some and hunted in places where it really helps.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 19, 2022)

I bought some first lite merino wool for my rocky mountain elk hunt last year. Love the shirts. Can wear them for days without them stinking. The first lite obsidian pants are junk though. 9 miles into the backcountry the first day and there was a hole wore through the crotch. So I wore my 5.11 tactical pants the rest of the trip. I hear their best pants are the corrugated guide pants but I ain't buying no more.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 19, 2022)

FWIW....Don't purchase the new version Prana stetch zion.  Apparently they changed the fabric to a shiny cheap version and put a weak plastic button on them.  Glad I got mine when I did.  Companies are cheapin out these days.  Lets go Brandon.


----------



## rnfarley (Jun 19, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> FWIW....Don't purchase the new version Prana stetch zion.  Apparently they changed the fabric to a shiny cheap version and put a weak plastic button on them.  Glad I got mine when I did.  Companies are cheapin out these days.  Lets go Brandon.



You’re 100% right they did. Very sad day. I have 5-6 pairs and wear them daily at work and for hunting. New ones are not as good.  Just got some kuhl renegade pants to compare and so far I like them. Not as stretchy, but a little more durable feeling. Still very lightweight.


----------



## GAoutdoor (Jul 3, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> It pays to keep an eye on end of season deals at midwayusa.com.
> 
> This past winter I paid $50 for a down jacket identical to the KIUI or some such brand my buddy paid $hundreds for.
> 
> I’d rather pay for taxidermy bills than ‘in style’ clothing! ? to each their own.



I picked up a Midway Hunter's Creek Parka and Bibbs on clearance last year. I wouldn't say it's identical to the higher end stuff, but I needed something to keep me warm while I sat in the stand in the really cold mornings I'm out. They were appropriately priced for the purpose, and spending more wouldn't get me more utility for my use case.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jul 3, 2022)

Steve Rinella says to pay attention to what backpackers wear, those company’s make the best gear.


----------



## Professor (Jul 12, 2022)

Saw this and thought of this thread. I hope I’m not breaking any rules.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 12, 2022)

Professor said:


> Saw this and thought of this thread. I hope I’m not breaking any rules.View attachment 1163163


?


----------



## Hoosier06 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hunting in Georgia? No. Alaska hike in multiday mountain hunt? Yes. Everything in between? It depends. Hiking gear is the better bang for the buck And you’re not paying for the camo brand cult. Buy discount synthetic or treated down hiking gear and spend the difference on good boots and rain gear.


----------

